# cambstat



## bushman (Nov 17, 2006)

Has any one cambistated big shrubs like holly,vib,etc.i have seen one but it made the leaves look strange and abnormal growth.then went a new clients house and a young live oak was cambistated .i would think a liveoak was a slow grower maybe for a bigger root system?what's your thoughts on cambistat.


----------



## tprosser (Nov 18, 2006)

*Cambistat and Shrubs*

Shrubs are not yet fully developed for Cambistat, however they will be by 2008. The issue you are seeing is someone guessed at the rate and used too much. The shrub is probably very dark green and the leaves are smaller, its health is fine.

Small trees are often treated to increase their root growth so they recover from transplant shock.

The best use for Cambistat is reducing the growth rate and increasing the root growth for larger trees growing on smaller sites. It also has many other uses as well. It is important to understand the product and the dosing criteria. If used properly, it is a a good tool that can help trees in certain situations.


----------



## greentree (Dec 7, 2006)

*Try Cutless*

I use a product from Sepro called Cutless on medium to large shrubs and it works great. You can buy it at most chemical suppliers,

It is a granular product and spread around the root for long term control. I have not seen any overdose effect with Cutless.

Go to www.sepro.com for more information....


----------



## woodville (Dec 8, 2006)

I used Cambistat on a few trees a couple of years back just to see what it would do 50" beech, 20"hickory, and a newly transplanted 12" beech and noticed no results at all. Leaf size and color was the same as well as branch growth. I'm assuming due to what the sales rep said that a noticeable change might happen but not in this situation. I never used it on a pruned crabapple but it would be a good test to see if it reduces sucker growth.


----------



## tprosser (Dec 8, 2006)

*Cambistat*

That is unusual. How soon after treatment did you look at the trees?
The most noticeable difference in the leaves usually follows the next season after treatment. Although the positive effects are occurring before that.

Sometimes very large trees need more active ingredient to have them respond.


----------



## woodville (Dec 9, 2006)

I looked at the trees then next year as well as the year after, nothing noticeable. I forgot about this until now,the beech was very large and not on the mix rate chart due to it's size. So i called the number on the info chart and I was told "just divide the size in 1/2 and then double the number on the mix chart". But on the chart if you just multiplied a given dbh number by 2 it was not what the chart called for! I.E. a 20" maple if you multiplied the rate for a 10" maple by two it was way off from the listed rate of a 20" maple.


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Dec 29, 2006)

*Off-chart Cambistat rates*

Using your example, a 10" maple (say in a B rate) would use 83 mL of Cambistat. Doubling that would give you 166 mL for a 20" tree and the chart lists 167 mL due to rounding.

With the expection of very small trees in low rate catergories the Cambistat dosing system is linear. The rate of a 30" tree is equivilent to the rate of a 10" tree and 20" tree added together. 

Anytime you have rate off the chart you can add two DBH's that total your tree's girth. i.e. a 65" Beech tree would equal the rate of a 50" tree (625mL) and a 15" tree (188ml) totaling 813mL for the 65" guy. I will make changes on the newest printing of the Rate Card to make this more clear. Hope this helps!


----------

